# Breast Cancer Shoot at The Bowshop.



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

I'd imagine Gilles will be updating us with information at some point... I can't speak for him, but he's still around for sure.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

it is a go! January late sometime.I willremind him


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Hello, we've decide on Jan 18,19th. There will be something posted on here once the web site and sign up form is completed. I won't forget about you Mr. Dubya.

Gilles


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Cool, count me in again. Missed last year as I was visiting mother in law in BC. Guess where I would have rather been. LOL


----------



## davidcamacho (Feb 24, 2011)

hope the cash isnt going to the ACS. american cancer society. google what the CEO makes a year and his 10 executives and his 700 employees all from donations. CEO makes 2 milion a year, and has for the last 20 years. his executives make 1 million. his 700 emloyees all make over 50,000 a year with lifetime benefits. Its the most profitable nonprofit organization on the planet. frikkin scam. google for your self. only 26% of all the money annually brought in goes not to individuals but to research. they spend more cash on ads then the research. its pathetic. google for yourself. if you get sick they will give you some pamplets and a wig! bunch of BS!


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

davidcamacho said:


> hope the cash isnt going to the ACS. american cancer society. google what the CEO makes a year and his 10 executives and his 700 employees all from donations. CEO makes 2 milion a year, and has for the last 20 years. his executives make 1 million. his 700 emloyees all make over 50,000 a year with lifetime benefits. Its the most profitable nonprofit organization on the planet. frikkin scam. google for your self. only 26% of all the money annually brought in goes not to individuals but to research. they spend more cash on ads then the research. its pathetic. google for yourself. if you get sick they will give you some pamplets and a wig! bunch of BS!


For one the money stays in Canada. I hear what you are saying but where would we be in this world if we gave nothing to all organizations and had no cancer clinics, no Red Cross and all the other charities in this country. Would you be prepared to pay double the taxes on everything for the goverment to give them the money they need? Someone would have to pay for them. And I must ask this after watching CNN last night. Only 53% of Americans pay taxes, are you one of those?


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

The CAFAC Shoot for a Cure at the Colby Shooting Club is a go for sure, we have created a Facebook Page specifically for the shoot and there is a Registration Link pinned to the top of the page

Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/CAFAC.Charity

Registration Link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEZQbmFIajZIcFhjU0ZDSzdzNXBnMkE6MQ#gid=0

Please anyone that is planning to shoot, register at the link above. Makes it a lot easier for us to keep track.....we very much appreciate it


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Registration sent


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Clashes with the iBO indoors in Cleveland or I would be there for sure.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm in I have to say that is the easiest registration I have done in a while :wink:


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

ya! they should adapt that at Caledon with pre pay


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Gilles has posted the Colby Classic thread and made it a "sticky" at the top of the page. I hope everyone can make it out... and if you can't make it, please consider donating to a friend that is or directly online. 

Thank you,

Chris Priester


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Looking forward to it .
Glen


----------

